# Looking for New Shocks



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm considering getting new Shocks for me '05 Nissan XTerra. 2WD, so it's nothing special. I've been told that Bilstein 5100's are hard to beat. Anyone have any thought, or any other suggestions....?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Those are great for a good street truck.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Im in multiple Jeep groups and everyone I know with those shocks say they would buy them again and recommend them. I use Fox IFP 2.0 on my Jeep. Both are close in $$$.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

The 5100s are adjustable struts, are you trying to get rid of the rake look on your xterra? I leveled out a 4runner with these and they worked great. I just put on tough country 2" leveling struts on my FX4 and am very pleased. I'll be putting them though the ringer this weekend so i'm curious how well they do in that capacity.


----------

